# Measure Lots online



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

What are good websites to use for measuring parking lots for plowing an salting purposes?

Goilawn.com is not compatible with android as Adobe Reader isn't compatible an that's what I use... 
Been told Google Chrome but how the hell does it work?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

findlotsize.com


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

To get google chrome you download it, and then use it like your normal web browser.

But, findlotsize.com like said above.


----------

